# US Children's Python



## Austin236 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a female I recently acquired and will be getting a male very soon when my buddies clutch hatches out.


----------



## Xeaal (Apr 25, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 26, 2013)

Are Children's Pythons legal in the US? I want one too! Or are these a non-Australian version?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 26, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Are Children's Pythons legal in the US? I want one too! Or are these a non-Australian version?



Lots and lots of animals are legal in the US, these are included.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 26, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Lots and lots of animals are legal in the US, these are included.



Oh. Lucky. I thought this was a different species, so I was like, I want it! But I already have one. Haha.


----------



## Austin236 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> Oh. Lucky. I thought this was a different species, so I was like, I want it! But I already have one. Haha.



All the animals we have in the US from Australia were brought in to the US before laws were put into place about importing and exporting animals. Even then, they were smuggled over by numerous people. Slowly though states in the US are getting stricter with reptile laws...well exotic animal laws period. I live in FL and we are not allowed to own Retics, Burms, Amethystine Pythons, Green/Yellow Anacondas and African Rock Pythons. This is why I keep and breed Antaresia because lawmakers here are only worried about the big constrictors because so many people have them that are not fit to even own a snake let alone a pet of any kind.


----------

